# Operation canceled. pre-check failed



## imu96 (Jul 8, 2014)

I currently have a laptop that is only running Windows Vista. It has one 112 GB hard drive, and a 32-bit processor. I would like to completely wipe the hard drive and do a clean FreeBSD install. However, when the installation gets to the partition editor bit- and regardless of whether I choose guided partitioning or manual partitioning- it gives me the error:


```
Operation canceled. pre-check failed
```

Then, when I try to modify the partitions to make them what I want them to be, the editor does not let me. 

The default partition set-up given by the partition editor in the guided partitioning mode is:


```
ada0 112 GB GPT
    ada0p1 64 KB freebsd-boot
    ada0p2 108 GB freebsd-ufs
    ada0p3 3.8 GB freebsd-swap
```

I would like to have four freebsd-ufs partitions: a /var, /tmp, and /usr in addition to the /root partition, but as I said, it doesn't let me edit or add partitions. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 8, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD?  The installer has had many updates lately.


----------



## imu96 (Jul 10, 2014)

10.0 RELEASE  i386 dvd1.iso.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2014)

See if the same problem appears with this 10-STABLE snapshot: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...0.0-STABLE-i386-VT-20140630-r268038-disc1.iso.

There usually is no reason to download the DVD.  The extra size is packages, and those are only useful if you never plan to upgrade.


----------



## imu96 (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay, thanks. I'll try and post back here with the results.


----------



## imu96 (Jul 14, 2014)

I got the same "operation canceled" error again when I clicked guided partition. However, when I started from scratch and tried to create a partitions on ada0, it gave me the following error:


```
The partition does not have a valid mountpoint (for the partition from which you intend to boot the operating system, the mountpoint should be /). Are you sure you wantt to continue?
```

It then let me create a partition that used the whole drive, but would not let me modify the partition to resize it make it smaller.


----------

